# Expo readout 7D



## zsolex (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi!

Could someone how can I readout the how many picture was made with 7D?

Br


----------



## Macadameane (Jan 19, 2011)

Just to understand, are you looking to find out how many shutter activations there has been?


----------



## leGreve (Jan 19, 2011)

Last time I checked the only way was still to send the camera in to Canon or an affiliate. No other way to read the shutter count... and I have to admit, I really don't know why it remains as so -.-


----------



## tzalmagor (Jan 19, 2011)

zsolex said:


> Could someone how can I readout the how many picture was made with 7D?



See http://astrojargon.net/EOSInfo.aspx


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 19, 2011)

tzalmagor said:


> See http://astrojargon.net/EOSInfo.aspx



Great, except that the EOSinfo app does not work with newer cameras - i.e. the 7D, T1i/500D, T2i/550D, and 60D (nor does it work with 1-series bodies). So unfortunately, that won't work for the OP.

However, the shutter count on a *7D*, 500D, 550D, and some 1-series bodies can be checked with gPhoto2 (I don't think the 60D has been added yet). But, gPhoto2 runs only in a Unix shell, meaning you have to have a Mac or a Linux box to use it (and also some knowledge of working with a command-line interface, which you probably have if you're running Linux, but might not if you're a 'typical' Mac user).


----------



## zsolex (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi!

I have installed gphoto2 to Fedora. Unfortunatly I am not a big Linux expert.
How do you read the shutter counter? Should connect the camera to the PC or from picture?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 20, 2011)

zsolex said:


> I have installed gphoto2 to Fedora. Unfortunatly I am not a big Linux expert.
> How do you read the shutter counter? Should connect the camera to the PC or from picture?



Connect the camera via USB then power it on. The command you need is:

gphoto2 --get-config /main/status/shuttercounter

Hope that helps...


----------



## zsolex (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks.

I use Fedora 11 in VirtualBox(Win-> Fedora11) 
Do I need any driver update on the Fedora before I connect the 7D or simply connect it?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 20, 2011)

zsolex said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I use Fedora 11 in VirtualBox(Win-> Fedora11)
> Do I need any driver update on the Fedora before I connect the 7D or simply connect it?



Sorry, no idea on drivers or anything for running a Linux VM on a Windows machine. Personally, I'm a Mac user - we don't worry about drivers (except on the road), and Mac OS X has a Unix core which can be directly interfaced with the Terminal app.

I suppose you could just try connecting it, right? I do occasionally run a Windows VM on my Mac, and when I connect a USB device the VM software prompts me as to which OS I want to mount the device.


----------



## bvukich (Jan 20, 2011)

zsolex said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I use Fedora 11 in VirtualBox(Win-> Fedora11)
> Do I need any driver update on the Fedora before I connect the 7D or simply connect it?



I'm also running Fedora (14).

That is worded ambiguously, so I will assume that Fedora is the host (on the bare metal), and Windows is the guest (the VM).

Between UDEV and VBox there is a way to make certain USB ids go straight into the VM as soon as they are connected. There is a guy I work with that has to do it to get his iPhone to work (also Fedora>VBox>Win). I don't know the exact details, but some Googling should get you there. I'll also see if I can get some details from the guy I work with.


----------



## bvukich (Jan 20, 2011)

Ok, you don't need to mess with UDEV.

What you are looking for is USB filters in virtualbox http://www.google.com/search?source=ig&hl=en&rlz=&q=usb+filter+virtualbox&btnG=Google+Search&aq=0&oq=usb+filter+virt


----------



## zsolex (Jan 21, 2011)

I will try to enable usb devices in the virtualbox.

Do I need to install any driver on Fedora befor connect the camera or simply connect it?


----------



## zsolex (Jan 23, 2011)

I had errors in the commandline, could not find main:
*** Error *** 
/main not found in configuration tree.
*** Error (-1: 'Unspecified error') *** 

$ gphoto2 --list-config
/main/settings/capturetarget 
/main/settings/capture
/main/capturesettings/focuslock

The list command does not have shuttercounter?


----------



## nitelife2 (Jan 23, 2011)

Please check if your cam is connected. Enter the following command in a shell:


```
lsusb | grep 7D
```

You should get an output similar to this:


```
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 04a9:319a Canon, Inc. EOS 7D
```

If you dont get any output you have to make sure in virtualbox that linux can see your usb device.


----------



## zsolex (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi!

Thanks, it is working


----------

